# Game and Fish Summarizes 2005 Prairie Chicken Hunting Season



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Game and Fish Summarizes 2005 Prairie Chicken Hunting Season

A total of 45 prairie chickens and 127 sharp-tailed grouse were taken
during the state's 2005 prairie chicken hunting season, according to
statistics released by the North Dakota Game and Fish Department.

The nine-day October season was open in two units - Grand Forks County
(north unit) and the other in southeastern North Dakota (south unit).
Fifty resident hunters were awarded licenses in each unit.

Forty-two hunters bagged 25 prairie chickens and 15 sharptails in the
north unit, while 45 hunters took 20 prairie chickens and 112 sharptails
in the south unit.

Hunters had a season limit of two prairie chickens, and a sharptail
limit of three daily and 12 in possession.

>From the north unit seven hunters were successful in taking two prairie
chickens, 11 hunters were able to bag one, and 24 were unsuccessful. In
the south unit, nine hunters took a limit of prairie chickens, two
hunters were able to harvest one, and 34 were unsuccessful.

The department received 390 applications - 229 for the north unit and
154 for the south unit.

The application process and 2006 season information will be announced in
July.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I've never seen a prairie chicken in ND.


----------

